#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What will be the greatest advancement of AI in 2020?

## Bhavya

Artificial intelligence is one of the fastest-growing industries. AI technology makes things easier that were inconceivable a few years ago. Thus, it's really interesting to try our chances of predicting the future of AI in 2020 and Beyond. So can you guys tell me what will be the greatest advancement of AI in 2020?

----------

